# Yildiz Shotguns



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have one or know someone that has one and if so what do you think of them?.......Academy sports and outdoors sells them and I am thinking about getting the 12 guage over/under.......Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

just google yildiz shotgun and you'll find plenty of opinions.


----------

